# Become The Crazy Dog Lady



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's an article on how to help your fearful dog . It's all about classical conditioning and like Jean Donaldson says it's a case of open bar ,closed bar. This article is by Casey Lomonaco http://ptfordogs.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-help-your-fearful-dog-become.html 
This quote is key from this article "Think of Pavlov's dogs when using classical conditioning to modify aggressive or reactive behavior. The stimulus (trigger) should predict the arrival of food-just as a bell or lab coat would for Pavlov's dogs. The reinforcement is contingent not upon the dog's behavior, but upon the presentation of the stimulus. The dogs got fed no matter what they were doing".


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is pretty much what I have used for my reactive dog Yogi, he has come miles, I seldom need to stuff treats in his mouth, now he looks at me, I set the tone, we calmly walk away together. It has not happen over night, but this was the technique that has produced results.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> This is pretty much what I have used for my reactive dog Yogi, he has come miles, I seldom need to stuff treats in his mouth, now he looks at me, I set the tone, we calmly walk away together. It has not happen over night, but this was the technique that has produced results.


Right on Robbie. You have done wonders. For sure, this is a very slow process for some dogs. Unlike television shows that pretend to cure a dog in a couple of hours,if not an hour. this takes time to truly make a difference. Much more to it than suppressing the behavior in a shut down dog. Although the video is rather lengthy, Drayton Michaels has a good demonstration on what's involved with leash and environmental reactivity. here http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/brandi-nancy-–-study-leash-reactivity-july-august-2011


----------

